# Kiet´s Nymphs



## Mex_Ghost (Mar 1, 2011)

I was waiting for some nymphs from Kiet, finally they arrive here in Mexico, some lost (delays of packages thanks to the february 14th), but some alive, now they are my "consentidas".


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 1, 2011)

SWEET!


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 1, 2011)

Aw, so cute!!! Great macros.


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 1, 2011)

I am so glad that you got some of his Lobatas. they realy are the best. I know I love mine regardless that they are defective and never play dead for me...  

btw, mine are a bit shy of eating in front of me and I have to walk away for them to start eating.

I love your photos. keep us updated on this as this is one of my top favorite mantids and would love to see them as they grow for you.

Harry


----------



## cuervo (Mar 2, 2011)

They look great


----------



## LauraMG (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome eyes!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Mar 2, 2011)

I thought they were more agressives, but as Wardrive said, I have to wait some seconds, to watch them catch the flies.

saludos


----------



## Precarious (Mar 3, 2011)

NIce! They look so similar to Budwings. Especially the eyes.


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper (Mar 5, 2011)

Lovely pics, the camo texture is awesome. She almost has a leopard vibe with those rings on her forearms.


----------



## sporeworld (Mar 5, 2011)

Mine were never fond of flying things. But they had that playing dead thing down cold! If you touched them when they were playing dead, they'd shoot sideways about 5 or 6 inches and freeze in place! Almost impossible to spot in the leaves. Really amazing.


----------



## kitkat39 (Mar 11, 2011)

They look great Arturo! =)


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Apr 6, 2011)

updating.... female is subadult as the male.... the other pair I belive they are both Pre.....

pics are from the sub female.


























saludos


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Arturo, I don't think your female is sub adult yet. A Sub Adult female should look more like this:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=19056&amp;st=0&amp;p=140679&amp;hl=lobata&amp;fromsearch=1entry140679

Females have a couple sheds more than males to reach Adult.

Saludos


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok now I have both girls as subadults :lol: 





















and one male as adult


----------



## animalexplorer (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice images of lobata! How old are your nymphs?


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 29, 2011)

fantastic.

Harry


----------



## Mex_Ghost (May 1, 2011)

I have an adult male, a sub adult male and two subadult females.

saludos


----------

